# 455 in a 1968 GTO mount issue



## Wrenchmonkey359 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have a 1968 GTO that I purchased with a bad 400 engine in it. I replaced it with a 1976 455. When installing the engine I had some problems with installing the mount bolts but got them in. However, it seem like the engine sits to far over to the drivers side and looking from underneath it's not centered in the trans tunnel. I reused the 400 mounts and am wondering if it's the mounts and if any one has had this issue before. Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Wrenchmonkey359 said:


> I have a 1968 GTO that I purchased with a bad 400 engine in it. I replaced it with a 1976 455. When installing the engine I had some problems with installing the mount bolts but got them in. However, it seem like the engine sits to far over to the drivers side and looking from underneath it's not centered in the trans tunnel. I reused the 400 mounts and am wondering if it's the mounts and if any one has had this issue before. Thanks



There is a neat little "Search" box in the upper right corner that will allow you to search through the forums. This swap has been done and covered several times. Some good info on it and what you will need. Check the posts out and if that does not get your situation answered, then give us a shout. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Have never heard of any mounting differences between 350, 400, 428, or 455 engines. They're supposed to be the same size on the outside. So, just switching to a 455 did not cause a problem.

I'm curious too, about the offset. I've read that the 1st gen Bird engines were offset to the passenger side, because of the rear steer box. But, I don't know why a GTO engine would be offset to the driver side. Only thing I can think of would be to make a little more room for the A/C box & compressor. ???


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you by any chance remove and reinstall the frame saddles for the motor mount bolts? They aren't the same - there's a right side and a left side mount.

Bear


----------

